

Google's mobile masterplan - GuyE
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/gacl

======
GuyE
I think there is an ongoing pattern in Google - they are just keep fitting in
to all existing niches, taking only the best elements from each competitor or
firm in the niche and adding to the mixture their secret sauce, which will
finally make their product the best. Notice that they're conquering (and not
slowly..) every niche in the market and I'm sure we haven't seen the latest...
Pure Google-Made OS is the destination, and it will be substantially better
although it was built upon OSX/Microsoft/Linux elements.. That's how you gain
popularity.. upon popular "ancestors".

------
josefresco
Google using Linux as a base OS to deliver Chrome+Applications?

I'm not holding my breath. One only has to look at how they handled Chrome to
see how they will handle the OS. Instead of taking an established open source
browser like Firefox, Google started from scratch and took the best from FF3,
IE7 and Opera to create Chrome (along with their own special sauce)

If we translate that to the OS, they'll take the best parts from XP/Vista, OSX
and Linux and create their own. There's simply too much legacy, assumptions
and classic thinking in your typical Linux distro for Google to be interested.

